# Missed opportunity



## sagittariansrock (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi all
So my wife and I were walking in the park and she spots this hummingbird and points it to me. I have never seen one before, and got quite excited and worked up. The results were quite dismal (the best effort is below), so I am not even going to ask what I did wrong. But let's say this situation arises again, what should I do to ensure at least optimal results. I had a 135mm L attached to my 5dIII, ISO 160 (was set on Auto), f/8, 1/125 (was set on Av, forgot to change it in the haste). Thanks in advance.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 7, 2014)

Still a nice memory recorded. Before you beat yourself up too badly, there are about a gazillion shots that don't turn out the way I wish for every one I like.

I have found one of the biggest issues I have had is the need to calm myself down. I often jerk the camera when I am trying to get a fast shot that suddenly presents itself. So, I often get a motion artifact that is because I am moving too much at the time of the exposure. 

So, If I am just wondering around with a camera, I'll often leave it on Shutter Preferred / Evaluative metering at at least 1/500 in case an opportunity arises for which I cannot change the settings fast enough. Does not allow for DOF thoughts,, but at least I have a better chance at getting a usable image.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 7, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Hi all
> So my wife and I were walking in the park and she spots this hummingbird and points it to me. I have never seen one before, and got quite excited and worked up. The results were quite dismal (the best effort is below), so I am not even going to ask what I did wrong. But let's say this situation arises again, what should I do to ensure at least optimal results. I had a 135mm L attached to my 5dIII, ISO 160 (was set on Auto), f/8, 1/125 (was set on Av, forgot to change it in the haste). Thanks in advance.


I went for a walk yesterday. I saw a robin... it flew away before I could get a picture. I saw a great Blue Heron.... it flew away before I could get a picture. I saw several turkey vultures way overhead that even a 600mm lens would not have been long enough for... they did not get close enough for a picture. I saw a red-tailed hawk... it flew away before I could get a picture..... get the picture? I didn't!

Birds can be particularly frustrating and some days everything goes wrong. To get a hummingbird photo when you were not set up waiting for it is HARD!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## drjlo (Apr 7, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> I had a 135mm L attached to my 5dIII, ISO 160 (was set on Auto), f/8, 1/125 (was set on Av, forgot to change it in the haste). Thanks in advance.



You simply were not going to get close enough with 135L to fill the frame with the bird without scaring it off. At least 300 or 400 mm would have been nice.

I have one of my C1-3 custom settings set up for exactly situation like this, including Al servo, burst shooting mode, shutter priority with high shutter speed for moving objects.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 8, 2014)

You all are too kind. I got a "acceptable as a thumbnail maybe" shot only because my wife had made me switch to f/8 just before that (what can I say, she doesn't dig shallow DoF : ). But otherwise I had no control over my actions. I remember one moment, when the bird was already (and just coincidentally) in perfect focus and hovering at one position, all I had to do is press the shutter. I reflexively press AF-on instead (I use BBF), and BAM, everything becomes blurred.
JPAZ, you are spot on- I needed to calm myself down. Keeping it on Tv/500 seems like a good plan- I can set one of my Cs to that. 
Drjlo, setting up the Cs is something I need to do and have been procrastinating on. Thanks for the reminder. Of course, it wasn't close enough- but if I could get the bird sharper then a 1:1 crop would have been good enough for Facebook, LOL!
Don, I miss shooting birds all the time. In fact, I am blessed with terrible observation skills, so mostly I don't even know what I missed. I wouldn't even have noticed the little critter but for my wife. Interestingly, I couldn't hear its wings hum, only its chirping (sounded like smooching  ).


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 8, 2014)

Good quick draw! Given the time to sit and think I'd trade f/4 for a click or two of shutter and a bit more exposure, but if I got that off the cuff I'd keep it.

Jim


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 8, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Good quick draw! Given the time to sit and think I'd trade f/4 for a click or two of shutter and a bit more exposure, but if I got that off the cuff I'd keep it.
> 
> Jim



Thanks! I like your signature line!


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 8, 2014)

You are not alone sir. I had a lot of missed opportunities too also but that's life. Just move on and hope for the best.  A zoom might make your life easier even if it's an F4. For fast, small critters like these, I prefer a smaller aperture to help make the capture sharper.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 8, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> The results were quite dismal (the best effort is below), so I am not even going to ask what I did wrong.



Ok, but I will play the dumb guy and ask. What about this picture did you not like? It is tough to give advice unless we know what you were really intending for your shot.

You shot this at f8 with 1/125th. That's not too bad. F8 gives you a bit of DOF leeway for when the Hummer zips sideways (which they always seem to do). 1/125 gives you a nice wing blur but seemed to keep the head pretty sharp. Not every BIF needs to be razor sharp. 

Did you try cropping this in post to get rid of some of the distractions to the left?

If this is your idea of "dismal", you and I ain't in the same league. ;D A little cropping and some post (you *did* shoot this in RAW didn't ya?) and you would have a nice picture of a hummer. Nonone is gonna pay you a million dollars for it, but it is a pretty good picture.

Keep in mind, this was truly a "snap shot". I think you did pretty good with the time you had. One thing to keep in mind is that hummers often come back to the same group of flowers after darting away. That might give you some more set up time.

Me thinks you are beating yourself up a little too much on this one.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 8, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > The results were quite dismal (the best effort is below), so I am not even going to ask what I did wrong.
> ...



+1

i did it for you...looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 8, 2014)

living in the midwest, i see hummers about once a month....so maybe 5-10 a year.

i spent a week in Tucson recently and during the week i saw 100+ hummers....so that's a big part of it...the numbers game. i'm no hummingbird shooting expert, but i got some great results because of the number of opportunities i had.

also, as someone else mentioned, you needed more reach....they get scared off if you get too close. a 70-200 or 100-400 sure do weigh more, but you'll have a lot more shooting opportunities.


----------



## canon1dxman (Apr 8, 2014)

Another missed opportunity.....

Walking back from the restaurant at Selborne Country Club South of Durban and came across this little fella! I thought at first that it was a Boomslang but now I think it is a young Green Mamba. Either way, a 24-105 was not enough glass so I ran back to the room to get a 400 but it had gone. I wasn't going hunting for it!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks, Accutance and Northstar. I like the cropping dimensions, you made it look much better 

I agree this was totally a snap shot, and I didn't expect too much out of it (if I am in any league, it will be the league of noobs, in any case  ). However, the shutter speed was definitely too slow (in fact 1/125 is too slow to shoot a dodo with a 135mm lens), and I was tapping the AF button without thinking. Plus I shot only 6 frames in the time I had, so I totally underutilized the opportunity. 

Anyway, just wanted to be prepared in case I saw another one. Like, what shutter speed and aperture to set, do you set an optimal focus and then go rapid fire, or do you track with AI servo and keep shooting, things like that. It will never, ever come close to setting up a hummingbird feeder and remote release, of course (like some excellent ones here http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19244.0). In fact, I did wait a few minutes to see if he returns, but didn't have a clue what else to change other than set the shutter speed to 1/1000. 

I have literally never seen a real-life hummer before! Didn't even know they have them in Oregon, and I've lived there for 7 years (did I mention my observation skills, or lack thereof, earlier?).


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 8, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> Another missed opportunity.....
> 
> Walking back from the restaurant at Selborne Country Club South of Durban and came across this little fella! I thought at first that it was a Boomslang but now I think it is a young Green Mamba. Either way, a 24-105 was not enough glass so I ran back to the room to get a 400 but it had gone. I wasn't going hunting for it!



This reminds me of a post PBD made yesterday, a photo doesn't have to be tack sharp to be compelling.
The green matches beautifully with the moss between the bricks.
Are these as poisonous as the black ones?


----------



## canon1dxman (Apr 8, 2014)

They are indeed highly venomous. Not quite as bad as the Black Mamba but if you are bitten and don't receive anti venom quickly enough then there is a high chance that your time is up.

I was aware that it wasn't sharp but you don't get many chances to see one at all, especially this close and I was just glad that I had something to capture the moment.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 8, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> I was aware that it wasn't sharp but you don't get many chances to see one at all, especially this close and I was just glad that I had something to capture the moment.



+1. And indeed it looks pretty, as I said, against the moss between the bricks. Beautiful death, I guess?


----------



## TeT (Apr 9, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> "Still a nice memory recorded. "



When photographers (and I am not saying that you are one just using your post as an example) say "nice memory" I want to drive to their house and throw a Nikon through their window... Detest that phrase.. 

Just saying is all...

also nice snapshot for 1/125

John


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 9, 2014)

TeT said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > "Still a nice memory recorded. "
> ...



I'll bite if you promise to pick a Nikon that's worth more than it costs to replace my window panes.
Didn't get the context though... ???


----------



## Northstar (Apr 9, 2014)

TeT said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > "Still a nice memory recorded. "
> ...



funny....i kinda like the phrase. 8)


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 9, 2014)

This is really not at all bad, especially for a "grab" shot with a short lens.

I have been working on trying to get a good pic of hummers for over a year. They are so tiny, and move so fast it is difficult. On top of that, lighting is usually challenging. 

Since you have hummers, try a feeder or three, add a feeder with just water in it too get a good tripod and a chair with a long good (L) lens and wait for them to show up. Beyond that, just shoot, and expect a lot of non-keepers. 

You may also want to try a Cam Ranger for this. Add light (flash) or change camera position as needed. I would recommend a high shutter speed to freeze wings- say 1/1000 or so, maybe higher if you have the light for it.

sek



sagittariansrock said:


> Hi all
> So my wife and I were walking in the park and she spots this hummingbird and points it to me. I have never seen one before, and got quite excited and worked up. The results were quite dismal (the best effort is below), so I am not even going to ask what I did wrong. But let's say this situation arises again, what should I do to ensure at least optimal results. I had a 135mm L attached to my 5dIII, ISO 160 (was set on Auto), f/8, 1/125 (was set on Av, forgot to change it in the haste). Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd probably start by buying a hummingbird feeder. I know that's cheating... but it is probably easier to entice them to come to you rather than you go and find them. Then when I have regulars... I would set up a dual off camera flash using hss and obviously flash modifiers... and I'd shoot with the 135L... or if they fly away if you get to close, a 200 f/2.8, and shoot at 1/2500 which I believe there would still be a little bit of blur, or 1/6000 for no blur... but I think you want blur... and an aperture of f/4. Because you are running ettl through the satellite flashes... you can shoot at f/8 and they will compensate... which is a real plus. Iso... 160.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 9, 2014)

Northstar said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > JPAZ said:
> ...



I agree, and I'll take it one step further: in the vast majority of cases, "nice memory" photos will far outlast "art" photos. All but a handful of "art" photos will die soon after the photographer, if not before, while memory photos live on. Abstract photos, in particular, have a very short shelf-life. Think of photos of significant people or events of the 1800's: in most cases, the image quality is crap, and the posed shots are often laughable by today's standards. It's their historic value that breathes life into them. 

There are certainly a few art photos that still give me a "wow" reaction, but I'll generally take a good (not great) memory photo over "art," so long as it comes with a good story.

I try to take "art" photos, as does nearly every photographer. I am well-aware, however, that these photos are primarily for my own enjoyment, and there may be no one else who finds them the least bit interesting.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 9, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > TeT said:
> ...



Is "art" code for "dick pics"... because yes... I agree 100% with your above statement.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 9, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> Another missed opportunity.....
> 
> Walking back from the restaurant at Selborne Country Club South of Durban and came across this little fella! I thought at first that it was a Boomslang but now I think it is a young Green Mamba. Either way, a 24-105 was not enough glass so I ran back to the room to get a 400 but it had gone.



For a snake that dangerious, I would recommend a 100,000mm lens with a radio remote with a 1/4 mile range. ;D

Close up pictures of snakes that can kill me? No thanks!!


----------



## viggen61 (Apr 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Hi all
> So my wife and I were walking in the park and she spots this hummingbird and points it to me. I have never seen one before, and got quite excited and worked up. The results were quite dismal (the best effort is below), so I am not even going to ask what I did wrong. But let's say this situation arises again, what should I do to ensure at least optimal results. I had a 135mm L attached to my 5dIII, ISO 160 (was set on Auto), f/8, 1/125 (was set on Av, forgot to change it in the haste). Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the world of Birds In Flight photography!

From what I can see, you got a pretty good shot there. The only thing I might say is a little cropping might be in order (unless you've already done that to excess...) to make the Hummingbird more prominent.

Hummingbirds take patience to photograph, and even so, they move very quickly and seem to never be in the right place. I often photograph them at a local refuge, and I'll set up my tripod with a 100-400 lens (set at 400, usually) only 8-12 feet from the flowers they are attracted to. This is to nearly fill the frame with the tiny bird. And for every keeper, I'll have a dozen or several dozen where I got bird butt, half a bird, no bird, blurry bird, etc.

If you can crop it a bit, do that and frame it. It's a nice photograph!


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 9, 2014)

viggen61 said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...



Do you spray and pray. I think I would with ai servo... provided I didn't do the of camera flash setup.


----------



## tonyz (Apr 9, 2014)

...or just cheat and wait for them to land!!


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2014)

tonyz said:


> ...or just cheat and wait for them to land!!




Beautiful shots tonyz 8)


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 10, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> Another missed opportunity.....
> 
> Walking back from the restaurant at Selborne Country Club South of Durban and came across this little fella! I thought at first that it was a Boomslang but now I think it is a young Green Mamba. Either way, a 24-105 was not enough glass so I ran back to the room to get a 400 but it had gone. I wasn't going hunting for it!



Same for me. Every time I see a wild snake (even saw a blue one once) I never seem to have my camera with me, and snakes are fast, so unless you are really lucky and it is having a snooze of catching some rays then there is nearly a 99% chance it will be gone - especially in an urban area.

Is that a pool it is next too? I bet your next dip was interesting!!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the technical help, Scott, JD and Viggen61! Much appreciated. 

Nice photos, tonyz! Who cares if they are sitting or flying as long as they look so pretty.


----------



## sanj (Apr 10, 2014)

TonyZ I am amazed by your patience and perseverance. These shots require a lot of work! Superb.


----------



## greger (Apr 10, 2014)

You got the Hummer's head pretty well focused. I set my 7D to Tv 1/1,000 ISO 800,Centre Weighted Metering Al Servo,
Auto White balance and High Speed Continuous. I also set the centre spot as my focus point. I saved this to C1 on my
Mode Dial. I use this for anything that moves especially when taking BIF pics. If you don't want to use Auto White Balance set it to Cloudy. Mode 2 on the lens of either my 70-200 with 1.4 Extender or my 100-400. This is a good starting point that can be modified as needed. I have taken many pics to get that Wow shot that I was looking for.
Another thing I want to try to get Hummers is using my Flash. Cropping in PS can work wonders. Good luck and keep
shooting.


----------

